# beating candida is really hard



## sparkationsgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

man, it's been a couple of weeks and i'm still having no luck with candida. i wonder if i'll ever be able to rid my symptoms. a lot of it is due to the fact that there are so many damn restrictions on this diet. i just found out that peanuts and vinegar feed the candida, and i've been consuming a lot of peanuts and vinegar, so that's probably what's aggravated my symptoms.

i'm going to have to stick to a tasteless, bland low-carb diet and see how that pans out. it's going to be sucky. 

has anyone here beat candida, and did you go through a "healing crisis" (i.e Herxheimer Reaction) and then gotten over candida?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I've been fighting it for about 6 months. DON"T GIVE UP. You're just starting. I've been able to add some "good" food back into my diet. And I feel very good. Here's what I ate today. Maybe it will give you some ideas. I start with coconut oil, (NOT Coconutholder oil!!! lol ) Raw almonds, A couple pieces of good bread (from the frozen section at the health food store) fresh ORGANIC juice (you can make this in a blender you don't need a juicer), Amy's organic lentil soup, coffee , blended salads - favorite greens/avacado/lemon/salt blended so I could drink it like a smoothy. It sounds strange but I really like the way I'm eating right now. I eat meat once a week but I hope to cut that out. I don't miss dairy at all. Stick with it but look for foods that safisfy you. *


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Yeah, I gave up on this candida issue. I think I've tried every herbal remedy out there with no success. Currently, I'm using white oak bark and just finished a bottle of goldenseal but this is having no effect either. I'm also using grapefruit seed extract and this stuff is having no effect either and it tastes awfully bitter. I've been meaning to try oregano oil but this stuff is crazy expensive!!

The only thing I have tried that reduced it a bit was caprylic acidin pills but the dose was too small. I bought liquid caprylic acid (MCT oil) but it tasted like solvent and I threw it away. Even after consuming about half the bottle, nothing changed and I didn't feel any die-off either.

I don't agree with the candida diet at all. Although, cutting out sugar and grains is a good idea altogether. Not everyone that eats refined foods and sugar gets candida. So there must be another factor involved. 

Candida is normally present in the gut so there must be a decrease in the mechanism that keeps it in check. I think this is a dysfunction of the immune system and THAT is the real cause of candida. I'm shifting all my focus to immune regulation. Right now I'm using pine cone extract, diamond V XPC, colostrum and astragalus to try and boost the immune system. I'll also be adding other immune regulators like quercetin and LDN. So far, everyone has been sick the last couple of weeks but I've been spared. There are other very cool immune system stuff like beta-glucan, epicor that I also want to try. But the key here is long term use, which means $$$$$

Even if you do kill candida, unless you correct the immune problem, it'll probably come back. I thin the best approach should be to acidify the gut directly in combination wit antifungal medication and probiotics. Candida thrives in an alkaline environment so maybe an apple cider vinegar enema might do the trick. What I would do if I had the resources would be to get some prescription anti-fungals like nystatin or amphotericin B. These are not absorbed systemically and pass through, cleaning the intestines of any fungi. Also, probiotics pills don't seem to offer enough bacteria. I bought a bottle and was taking 10 pills a day. The label said to use 1 a day. It didn't even give me an upset stomach and I didn't notice a change in bowel movements. I'm not sure It did anything at all! I think the best way to introduce probiotics would be to make your own kefir and ferment it well. Drink 1-2 cups of this stuff everyday.

The only reason we think we have candida is the spit test and the symptoms. Well, these same symptoms are attributed to a dozen other problems so I'm not sure which is really causing them. Also, I could not find any information on the "spit test" to validate why it works as marker of candida or who even came up with this. Is candida in the mouth and/or salivary glands and so it makes the spit stringy? If so, then we would see white patches all over the mouth (thrush) yet I don't have that. However, I do admit the consistency of my saliva is very, very odd and I cannot explain it.

Who discovered this spit test and why does it work? The other way to diagnose candida would be to do a stool test or check for antibodies. Also, I've searched the net and have only come across a handfull of cases where people actually got rid of it. The rest is made up people always TRYING to get rid of it with no success. One lady did so by using wild turkish oreganol oil with olive leaf for over 6 months before she started expelling white patches in her feces. Another performed an ACV enema and expelled a bunch of white patches.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

its not. stay outdoors as much as possible.. if indoors open your door or window big enough to alloe constant ebb and flow/circulation of wind

walk

just dont let youself breathe in constant flumes of bacteria your expelling... air that **** out!! :]


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Fructo-oligosaccharides. Feeds the good bacteria in your gut. You can buy the stuff mixed with bacterial spores. You may also benefit from insoluble fibre like psylium husk powder. A little sprinkle mixed with the prebiotic mixture taken with lots of water. And don't eat junk food for a while. Eat plenty of green veg...


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

It's not, because it's not a real condition; that type of infection is just not possible, and if it were, it would have far more serious symptoms than what most of it's ‘sufferers’ describe. Please stop reading ‘alternative health’ sites and accepting their wild theories as fact. If you really do have GI symptoms, go and see a real doctor.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm no doctor but antibiotics like Amoxicillin can cure candida in 10 days or less.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

candida is VERY SIMPLE to combat unless your like those people who turn white ALL OVER. go to the grocer. buy yogurt or kefir or the like (non sugary) make sure there is benefitial bacteria added, whatever they call them again. if u can research the highest concentrated benefitial bacteria added in the specific yogurt/the like. go home and enjoy a full cup of the yogurt you bought. add something if you want to it like grinded up flax seed or something dress it up if u want. make a NON sweet desert. take 1 cup at LEAST once a day. get GARLIC, crush the garlic or sl/dice it as finlely as you can!!! boil the water and put the two cloves or one clove into the boiling water. let it boil on very very high to break the chemical bonds and release as much gas as you can before you injest it! let it boil for 15 mins the gas will be released open a window or something or turn on the thing on the stove that sucks air. make sure to boil a POT a medium pot is good because your going to drink it throughout the day. when it cools to room temp SIP it if youve never had it before. dont drink everything all at once!!!! just sip it conveniently until its gone over 1 hour or so. do everything i said the very next day until the cadida goes away. its VERY VERY effective.

the combination of good bacteria will compete with the cadida funus for food and starve it causing the candida yeast to starve and die rebalancing the gut flora. at the same time the garlic water containing anti fungal compounds will permeat your body killing the fungus in your lips on throat or whereever.

do not at the time east carbs stay away as much as you can. eat greens and such, stay away from potatoes rice sweets etc, and eat protein if you want. not a req. but highly recomended by me! ive done this a lot it WORKS and is CHEAP no need at all to rely on NO DRUGS.!


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

peanuts are almost 100% contaminated with candida. or yeast or whatever it is that causes can. i ferget, DONT consume peanust while cleansing.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

peril said:


> I'm no doctor but antibiotics like Amoxicillin can cure candida in 10 days or less.


No, you got that backwards. Antibiotics can CAUSE candida infection because they knock out the bacteria in the gut leaving they way open. Candida is a yeast(fungus) not a bacteria.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

Duke of Prunes said:


> It's not, because it's not a real condition; that type of infection is just not possible, and if it were, it would have far more serious symptoms than what most of it's 'sufferers' describe. Please stop reading 'alternative health' sites and accepting their wild theories as fact. If you really do have GI symptoms, go and see a real doctor.


This is what I'm inclined to think. The medical community doesn't recognize it as a real condition, and I usually side with them.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

yeah it seem like antidepressant can make it worse, well at less for me i get these white blotches or patches on my skin... i think they weaken your immune system cause more sweating, i think it tinea versaicolor it goes away usually after you quit taking the pill that weaken your immune system and keep sweating down, yeah stay away from peanuts booze can make it worst as well


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Are we talking about a vaginal yeast infection?


If we have been, then some of the guys who've been posting are a bit on the strange side. :b Candida from what I've been told is an overgrowth of fungus in the gut (prodominantly anyway) but it can spread and encourage other related stuff (hence a lot of women get what you mentioned on top )

There is some skepticism about it in the medical community - but at the same time there is no doubt that the treatments that are associated with it really do help with weird unexplainable digestive complaints.


----------

